# NEW tjet race set



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Saw this coming soon race set over on the RRR website:

http://www.roadracereplicas.com/new.htm

Interesting.I wonder what it will cost and what it'll have in the set.

Mike


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Mike, click on the link under the picture... it is going to be $38.95, and looks to me to be Life Like track and JL cars...


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Hmmmm...*

Is that Lifelike track and controls?? Interesting idea from RRR. I wonder if this would ever do well on a larger retail level? Maybe not "magnetic" enough for the general public??... It truly does the old heart good to see someone "testing the waters" with an actual slot car set though. Also great to see an actual tangeable _*"complete product"*_ for sale from a slot car manufacturer, instead of a concept that seems to promise a product, but then never really gets off the ground. tjd


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Only part that worries me is the controllers. LL controllers tend to have very low resistance, around 45 ohms. Tjets and JLTOs like high-ohm controllers, which is why Parma has started making a 90 ohm and companies like BRP and HO World make 120 ohm resistors to put in a stock Parma. Even the stock Tyco controllers, which are around 75 ohms, work okay with Tjets and JLTOs. But LL controllers tend to be like on-off switches for them, and RRR may find that customers are frustrated when they can't "finesse" the car around the corners. I've sent a few sets of Tyco controllers to people on the boards who say they're having trouble keeping JLs cars on Lifelike track, and they've said it makes a difference...

--rick


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Agreed AFX, and I have a bunch of other choice words about the "sorry, only on fleabay" new cars.
some people do resin cars and sell on fleabay because they have no other way to get their work out, but to someone with a well known website, I just think its greedy.
sorry, I know alot of you guys back Phil, but its just my 2 cents.


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

sethndaddy said:


> Agreed AFX, and I have a bunch of other choice words about the "sorry, only on fleabay" new cars.
> some people do resin cars and sell on fleabay because they have no other way to get their work out, but to someone with a well known website, I just think its greedy.
> sorry, I know alot of you guys back Phil, but its just my 2 cents.


Totally Agree, either you make it for sale on your site or at least have the decency to sell it under another name and never reference it on your web site.

I will Never bid on or buy such a product no matter how nice it may be, when it is sold in such a manner.

That is why I have no HO Detroit cars. Don't care.

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Pomfish said:


> That is why I have no HO Detroit cars. Don't care.
> 
> Thanks,
> Keith


 Speaking of which... without going into a 'kool-aide induced' blather about how great this guys cars are, can someone explain to me why this car is even close to $200?? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/HO-Detroit-1965-PONTIAC-GTO-in-RED-RARE-Limit-Ed-t-jet_W0QQitemZ5995240200QQcategoryZ2618QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

There supposedly are 400 of these, they're resin, the detail isn't that great when you consider that there are no tampos highlighting the quater panel 'GTO' and door handles aren't detailed. The detail on a MM or JL/RC2 car is much better and many White Thunders are produced in quantities 400 or less, yet sell for $20 or $30 bucks...

I just don't get it... what's the appeal here?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

I just checked out RRR's website for the first time in several months....and I saw those L88 Camaros. Those are very nice cars.....but hell, why only make them available on Ebay?? That makes no sense at all......other than to artificially create a buzz and drive the price up  

I do also love the HO Detroit cars.....but there's no way I could see spending that kind of cash for a single newly created car....... again, selling exclusively on Ebay has just helped to build this sense of rarity.....when in fact, more could be produced at any point in time.

As for RRR selling a boxed race set....GREAT.....but why not include a pair of your nice custom bodied slot cars....such as a L88 Corvette...and perhaps a Mustang? OR, a convertible '57 ...and a convertible Falcon?

I think these definately would be appealing to folks just getting back into slot cars...and wanting a nice starter set........IF better quality controllers were included


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

MO MONEY MO MONEY MO MONEY.
Its nice to make a couple bucks off cars while collecting, but some people take their hobby and turn it into a cash cow.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

As for RRR selling a boxed race set....GREAT.....but why not include a pair of your nice custom bodied slot cars....such as a L88 Corvette...and perhaps a Mustang? OR, a convertible '57 ...and a convertible Falcon?

I think these definately would be appealing to folks just getting back into slot cars...and wanting a nice starter set........IF better quality controllers were included [/QUOTE]
THIS IS AN EXCELLENT QUESTION, THE SET MAY BE WORTH GRABBING EVEN IF IT WAS 2 MYSTERY CARS. HE HAS THE MOLDS, WHY NOT THROW 2 HOT RODS IN THE SET????
OH, JOHNNY LIGHTNING CARS (IN BULK) WENT FOR 3-6 BUCKS A PIECE. RESIN CARS COST NEXT TO NOTHING, BUT THEY WOULD TAKE HIM SOME TIME TO FINISH THEM OFF, THATS MY ONLY THOUGHT.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

He's probably trying to find a way to get rid of the JL cars he can't sell.


----------

